# Weird day at work, Meerkats and Coatimundi !!



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I work for Delta Force paintball and mostly work from home but a few days a month i have to go work at a centre, i had to go in today and a lady was there with meerkats! yes actual meerkats.

Im not sure how i feel about meerkats as pets. The lady that had them had one on a lead and was kind of dragging it a bit and she had a teeny baby one in her hand. I used to watch meerkat manor and to me they seem like they should be left to live like that. But i dont know her circumstances or anything so perhaps she has more at home or a massive enclosure. I do think bringing them to paintball was a stupid idea, she kept lifting the one on the lead up in the air whenever it was trying to dig or eat stuff. She kept puting the baby on the floor and it looked like it was shivering but i dont know much about meerkats so maybe thats what they do. Loads of people where crowding them and trying to stroke them etc and they almost got trod on a few times but the lady was obviously loving the attention and called her friend up who came down with a coatimundi. They both came over to the shop reception bit and i managed to get a few pics so here they are

Meerkats




























They were really gorgeous and really friendly

and the coati









[/IMG]



















Not the greatest quality sorry. I asked the ladies if they worked for a zoo or animal centre but they said they were private collectors and apparently the coatimundi eats dog food.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

That baby doesn't look well  

Shame they have been paraded around IF they are going to be kept as pets they should be kept as wild as they can IMO


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh that 3rd picture of the baby meerkat just about breaks my heart:crying: they really don't look happy to be made a spectacle of do they?


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I didnt think it looked too good either, but i didnt want to say anything. I felt really sad for them all day as they really did seem like a show piece


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

The coatimundi was really lively and was really inquisitive and trying to climb up people but the meerkats wernt


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

poor poor babies


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I agree with what others have said and it's ashame because there are a few for sale on reptile forum UK plus other exotic mammals.
I know I used to have a Gambian pouched rat but that's as far as I'd go.
Even in zoos they aren't given the proper care and stimulation like how u see wen there in the wild.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

They so look happier in meercat manor. So cute though i bet you was shocked


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Poor poor babies, some animals should stay in the wild it just isn't fair on them


----------

